# XMG A521 ADVANCED GAMING Notebook (Erfahrung)



## Patze93 (9. März 2012)

Kennt einer zufällig Tests zu dem Gerät? Oder eventuell Erfahrungen ? 

mySN.de | XMG XIRIOS XESIA | buy Schenker Notebooks - XMG A521 ADVANCED Gaming Notebook 39,6cm (15.6")

Gruß Patze93


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2012)

Die Modelle von schenker sind okay, die Frage ist, was DU erwartest und brauchst. EIne 540m ist alles andere als ein Brüller.


----------



## Patze93 (9. März 2012)

Ich will im Grunde ein All Around Notebook. Ab und an ein Film oder Spiel wobei letzteres natürlich nicht auf Max in HD gespielt wird. Also z.b. Bad Company 2 in mittlerer Detailstufe auf 1366x768 

Kostenpunkt um 500€ herum. Deswegen fande ich das Schencker ganz interessant


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2012)

Also, mit nem Dualcore core i5 hast Du bei BF BC2 ca 40-45 FPS auf mittleren Details. Bei der CPU im Schenker (Pentium B950) könnten es etwas weniger sein. Wenn das okay ist, dann kannst Du das MOdell ruhig nehmen. Windows ist da aber nicht dabei, das weißt Du? UNd auch nur 2GB RAM, kein WLAN. 

VOn Acer gibt es auch eine Modellreihe mit ner 540m, da wäre Windows dabei, WLAN, 4GB RAM, 500Gb HDD...  und ein core i3 als CPU bzw etwas über 500€ auch ein core i5 540m in Notebooks & Tablets/Notebooks mit Display-Größe ab 15", Display-Größe bis 16.9" | Geizhals.at Deutschland  oder auch eine Nvidia 630m, das ist eine leich modifizierte 540m und von der Leistung her quasi das gleiche 630m in Notebooks & Tablets/Notebooks mit Display-Größe ab 15", Display-Größe bis 16.9", Grafik (Hersteller/Typ): NVIDIA (dediziert) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Patze93 (9. März 2012)

Ich hätte vom Schenker dann die Studenten und Azubi Version genommen. Windows 7 habe ich bereits daheim

Eventuell wollte ich bei denen noch fragen ob am Preis noch was geht.


----------



## Patze93 (13. März 2012)

Noch jemand Erfahrung mit den Schenker Geräten?

Gruß


----------



## Patze93 (17. März 2012)

Weiß jemand ob hiervon bald ein Ivy Bridge Nachfolger kommt bzw ob Schenker wie bei Deviltech einen Abverkauf macht? 

Gruß


----------



## joffal (17. März 2012)

ggf. kommt bei ALienware/Skullbone VOR den Desktop-Ivys ein Notebook mit Ivy-Bridge, aber da war sich der support selbst auch noch nicht "sicher"


----------



## Patze93 (18. März 2012)

Ok ja mal schauen ich wollte mir das A521 holen aber finde halt absolut keine Erfahrungen oder Berichte darüber  Was ich mich auch noch frag ist eben ob demnächst ein Ivy Nachfolger kommt


----------



## HolGORE (18. März 2012)

Also 2 freunde von mir haben notebooks von schenker.
Beide sind wirklich zufrieden damit!
ich ahbe mir damals auch ein notebook für ca 550€ gesucht und habe auch bei schenker geschaut.
jedoch in der preisklasse findest bei anderen anbietern bessere ntoebooks.

zB das hier
Acer Aspire 5755G-52454G50Mtks schwarz (NX.RV3EG.007) | Geizhals Deutschland

die 630M ist ca eine 550M im bezug auf die leistung


----------



## Patze93 (18. März 2012)

Jo leistungsmäßig hab ich z.b auch ein asus mit I5 und GT540 für 500€ gefunden allerdings will ich auch ein Notebook mit Top Verarbeitung da mach ich gerne ein paar Abstriche in der Leistung. Denkt ihr da wäre ein XMG besser geeignet? 

Gruß


----------



## HolGORE (18. März 2012)

also die XMG notebooks sind qualitativ auf jeden fall gut!
ich hatte schon 2 verschiedene modelle in der hand und die verarbeitung etc ist echt gut!


----------



## Patze93 (18. März 2012)

So wie es aussieht macht Schenker wohl doch kein geschäft mit mir. Erstens findet man absolut keine Testberichte zu dem Gerät wo man die Katze dann im Sack kaufen müsste und als Kommentar zu dem Book findet man dann nur folgendes:

Moin!
Vielleicht etwas spät, aber lass bloß die finger vom A521! Habe  mir das auch gekauft, damals mit einer Gt445 und einem i5 560. War von  dem günstigen Preis geblendet. Nach ein paar Monaten verkaufe ich es  wieder ,weil die Qualität des Gehäuses und des Bildschirms arg schlecht  ist; auf Daier nicht akzebtabel. Der bildschirm ist sehr pixelig und  sehr ungleichmäßig ausgeleuchtet. Das Keybord macht einen sehr billigen  Eindruck. Das Chassis lässt sich sehr leicht verbiegen.
Hätte ich mir bloß ein besseres gekauft!

Gruß


----------



## Dr.Bishop (18. März 2012)

MEDIONshop Deutschland: MEDION® ERAZER® X6815 (MD 97993)

Preis/Leistung und was die Verarbeitung angeht kann Schenker hier nicht mit halten, nur als Tip


----------



## Patze93 (18. März 2012)

Medion hat zwar Top Leistung zum Top Preis aber die Verarbeitung ist auch nicht so toll. Billig wirkendes Plastik laut den Berichten. 

Ich habe gerade bei Dell ein schönes Modell gefunden


----------



## Dr.Bishop (18. März 2012)

Naja das Plastik ist genau so billig wie bei jedem anderen Hersteller in dieser Preisklasse und Dell macht da auch keine Ausnahme


----------



## Patze93 (18. März 2012)

Aber wenn man sich Testberichte durchliest werden die Medions immer als billig Verarbeitet deklariert. Wohingegen bei Dell die Verarbeitung gelobt wird.


----------



## Dr.Bishop (19. März 2012)

Am einfachsten fährst du zu einem Shop in deiner Nähe was Medion vertreibt und überzeugst dich selbst.....
Es mag sein das ein Dell im direkten Vergleich wertiger wirkt, allesdings kostet ein Dell mit gleicher Austattung auch gleich 200-*** € mehr.

Bei den meisten Menschen schwiert im Kopf herum: Medion = Günstig/Schrott/Aldi etc.
Das ist aber seit langem nicht mehr der Fall!


----------



## HolGORE (19. März 2012)

Dr.Bishop schrieb:


> Am einfachsten fährst du zu einem Shop in deiner Nähe was Medion vertreibt und überzeugst dich selbst.....
> Es mag sein das ein Dell im direkten Vergleich wertiger wirkt, allesdings kostet ein Dell mit gleicher Austattung auch gleich 200-*** € mehr.
> 
> Bei den meisten Menschen schwiert im Kopf herum: Medion = Günstig/Schrott/Aldi etc.
> Das ist aber seit langem nicht mehr der Fall!


 
da kann ich nur zustimmen. meine ex hatte sich vor nem halben jahr auch nen medion notebook geholt und ich war echt überrascht von der verarbeitung. (positiv gesehen!)


----------



## George_Lucas (19. Dezember 2014)

Hallo an alle Interessierten,
ich habe das Modell, und solange man nicht spielt, ist es echt akzeptabel(außer dass die F3 Taste von Anfang an defekt war, andere Tasten kriegen beim Gebrauch immer mehr Macken,auch POWER-Taste!!!)  ABER beim Spielen (Shooter) gibt es viele Schwächen:
-Überhitzung => verminderte Leistung durch Drosselung
-lautes Pfeifen des Lüfters, für viele "Silent"-Fans ein klarer Nachteil
-selbst bei geringsten Einstellungen Frame drops, die das Spiel unspielbar machen
-die kleinen Pfeiltasten sind einfach zu klein

Fazit:
Wie andere User schon betont haben, das Modell ist längst überholt und hat obendrein viele Schwächen, der Preis mag eine Verlockung sein, aber Ihr werdet garantiert nicht lange damit glücklich sein, zumal die Spiele schon jetzt ein ruhiges Gemüt erfordern (und in Zukunft erst!)


----------

